# Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"



## Skorpion (17. November 2004)

Also heute bin ich wieder um eine Erfahrung reicher geworden - oder besser gesagt die Ostsee hat mir eine Lektion erteilt|gr: 

Bin nämlich bei Angeln ins Wasser gefallen.:r Als ich auf ein Stein klettern wollte und das eine Bein angehoben hab, kamm von hinten eine Welle und hat mich umgehauen. Bin dann ausgerutscht und voll im Wasser gelandet#d Zum Glück konnte ich wieder schnell rausspringen so dass nicht viel Wasser reingelaufen ist. Und da ich mir schon gedacht hab das so was mal passieren könnte hab ich immer ein Ersatz T-Shirt + Pullover. 
Hab mich dann schnell umgezogen und alles war wieder ok.
War aber schon ein sch.... Gefühl im Wasser zu landen. 
Als Entschädigung hat mit die Ostsee dann noch 5 ü-50 cm Dorsche geschenkt - damit war der Tag doch noch gerettet:g 


Habt ihr auch schon mal unfreiwillig gebadet? und wenn ja wie ist es passiert?



Grüß
Skorpion#h


----------



## Lotte (17. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

moin-moin,

 beim angeln binich noch nie baden gegangen!!! aber als fischwirt!!! im ersten jahr meiner ausbildung so ca. 1 mal die woche!!! wir mußten da immer auf 20 cm breiten zwischenmauern herumturnen!!! da gab es schnell nen falschen tritt, und ab gings zu den fischen!!! das schlimmste war mal im winter bei minsus 20 grad!!! da war die hose vom teich bis zum aufenthaltsraum schon gefrohren!!! versuche mal so eine hose auszukriegen!!! einfach irre!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (17. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

beim angeln nicht aber (wie lotte) bei meiner ausbildung. als fischer bin ich mal im mai bei 5bft in der deutschen bucht über die reling gegangen. mein chef hat zu schnell das zetz hochgetrommelt und ich habe eine kugel so unter das ölhemd bekommen das ich im hohem bogen in wasser fiel  :r 
ich konnte mich im wasser glücklicherweise am netzt festhalten und mein chef brauchte mich dann nur noch mit der netzttrommel hochziehen, als er dann beim nächstem landgang in einer kneipe jemanden voller stolz erzählen wollte das er mir das leben gerettet hat gabs  |krach: mecker.
es war aber eine erfahrung fürs leben.........


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr auch schon mal unfreiwillig gebadet? und wenn ja wie ist es passiert?


  :q 
Klar...gehört glaube ich für einen Watangler einfach mal dazu   
Wie es passiert ist, kann ich mir bis heute nicht erkären....wenn an dem Strand wenigstens viele tangbewachsene Steine unter Wasser gelegen hätten....Pustekuchen...reiner Sanduntergrund..... Ich glaube mir hat ein Watwurm aus lauter Boshaftigkeit ein Bein gestellt  |kopfkrat 
Auf alle Fälle war es nicht gerade angenehm, da ich die Bündchen meiner Jacke geöffnet hatte und der Reissverschluss auch relativ weit unten war. Also bis zum Watgürtel patschnass...... #h


----------



## Bondex (17. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Neulich fast! Bin ganz schnell mit meinem Bellyboot um den Bauch und Schwimmflossen an den Füßen über den Strand gehüpft weil mein Kumpel schon im Wasser war und ich schnell hinterher wollte. Natürlich rückwärts so wie sich´s gehört. Das Dumme an der Sache es waren einige Spaziergänger am Strand, die mich wie immer dämlich beäugen wenn sie ein BBoot sehen. Kurz und knapp ich habe einen dicken fetten Stein nicht gesehen und bin rückwärts mit meinem ganzen Gezeugse voll auf die Schnauze geflogen. Muß echt beknackt ausgesehen haben und es war auch echt peinlich. Da macht man einen auf Profi und dann das... Und dann kam ich nicht gleich wieder hoch wegen dem Boot konnte ich mich nicht recht abstützen. Ich hab´s dann aber doch noch vor der ersten größeren Welle geschafft und Gott sei Dank keinen nassen Arsch bekommen!


----------



## len (17. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Ich selbst noch nicht,
aber mein Cousin, mit dem ich meistens zusammen angeln fahre ist schon 3 oder 4 mal abgegangen!!Zwar nie ganz aber er war immer ziemlich nass...
Das letzte Mal an einem See im Harz, als er am Ufer lang ging um seine Rute zu kontrollieren und ihm unter den Füßen auf einmal der Boden wegsackte!
Aber zum Glück waren Großeltern mit dem Camper dabei und somit konnte er gleich eine neue Hose sowie socken und Schuhe anziehen!
greez


----------



## Rosi (17. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Beim Watangeln hat es mir auch schon die Füße weggezogen. Ist aber nicht viel passiert, der Gurt war zu. Mir hat mal jemand von einem bösen Unfall erzählt, als die Wathose voll Wasser lief und der Angler echt unten blieb. Irgendwie haben sie den dann gerettet. 
Im Sommer bin ich mal im knöcheltiefen Wasser  über Bord gegangen, also mit dem Fuß hängen geblieben. Wegen dem Fahrtwind hatte ich einen dicken Rolli an. Der war so voll Wasser gelaufen, ich kam kaum wieder hoch. Wißt ihr wie ekelig das ist, wenn man sich so einen tropfnassen Fetzen über den Kopf ziehen muß!!  Gruß Rosi


----------



## vaddy (17. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

TÜLLICH!!!

Ich bin auch schon baden zu gegangen.... :c 
War auch nicht so schön!!!
Und war ungefähr so        [                                 ]     kalt!!!
Watt soll's, ich war ne Erfahrung  und ein paar nasse U-Hosen reicher!!!
Gehört halt dazu............................. #6


----------



## Fliegenfänger (17. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Ich fliege beim Watangeln so etwa aller 3 Jahre 1x ins Wasser. In dem von mir meist beangelten Forellenbach sind im Sommer die Steine sehr schlüpfrig. Weil es da selten tiefer als 1m ist ist außer nassen Klamotten noch nichts passiert. Ist nur blöd wenn man Zuschauer hat. Da ärgert man sich doppelt.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Schwede 11 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Aber sicher !!!!
Bin beim rückwärtsgehen über einen Stein gefallen!
Mein Freund sagte einen Moment zuvor noch Pass bitte auf den Stein auf!
Hatte nicht mehr dran Gedacht,schon lag ich auf dem rücken!
War nicht Tief das Wasser aber kalt!!
MFG Timo


----------



## Truttafriend (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Als Watfischer lange Jahre her aber früher öfters mal :q 

Ich benutze seit geraumer Zeit einen Watstock und damit laufe ich auf jedem Untergrund sehr sicher. Möchte ich nicht mehr missen #6


----------



## gismowolf (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Im Schnitt gehe ich,ob mit Wathose oder nur mit Watstiefeln im Jahr 2-3x baden.
Bei uns in der Traun und in der Ager liegen viele,fast kugelige Steine so mit 10-20cm ø
und wenn ich mal wieder in`s Stolpern komme,dann lieg ich zum Gaudium von etwaigen Zusehern wieder mal drinnen.Drum hab ich im Auto immer eine Reservegarnitur und ein Badetuch zum Trockenlegen mit!:q


----------



## Franz_16 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Oh ja.... 
Insgesamt bin ich 3mal in die Vils gefallen... immer im Winter ! 

Bibereingänge sind das Problem, wenn alles zugeschneit ist sieht man die nicht... und wenn man da reintritt dann machts ganz schnell schwupp... und man ist nass  

zum Glück ist die Vils meist nicht sehr tief und man steigt einfach wieder raus, aber diese Bäder im Winter..... so angenehm ist das  nicht


----------



## schelli (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

@Franz 16

Das Problem mit dem Bieberlöchern kenn ich da machts meisten wutsch und wech is man.
Ausserdem unterbuddeln die den Uferbereich, mein Kumpel ist mal in der Wiese gestanden allerdings bis zum Gürtel  :q  was haben wir gelacht ....
kann natürlich auch anders ausgehen.

Ich bin mal im Uferbereich auf so überhängenden Gras gestanden, von oben war da nix zu sehen .... bis es schlagartig 2,5 mtr. runter ging .. dann konnte ich es von unten gut beobachten das man sich da lieber nicht hinstellt.
20 cm weiter und ich währe komplett Baden gegangen, so blieb es bei nassen Füssen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

2 mal schon. Beide Male in WH!!! Das erste Mal beim Mefofischen. Ich hab einfache einen riiiiesen Findling übersehen. Das zweite Mal beim Brandungsangeln am Tage. Ich bin auf die Sandbank gegangen um auszuwerfen. Hat auch sehr gut geklappt, aber als ich dann zurück ging lag auf einmal ein großer Stein ca. 2 Meter vorm Ufer. Ich war schon fast draussen, als ich dann mit dem Gesicht voran in Wasser geflogen bin. ES WAR SPÄTHERBST!!!!!! BRRRRRR war der auf einmal klein! Hatte aber zum Glück noch Klamotten im Auto. Das schlimmst daran war aber eingentlich, dass in diesem Augenblick 5 Leute bei meinen Ruten stehen geblieben sind, um zu schauen, wie ich da aus dem Wasser gestiefelt komme. Die haben alles mitbekommen! Die haben sich aber erst getraut zu lachen, als ich anfing zu lachen..... Das werd ich niemals vergessen!:q:q:q


----------



## NOK Angler (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

bin gerade vorletztes mal beim Watangeln badeb gegangen.

der strand bestand aus feinen kieseln , die nachdem die wellen auf den strand gelaufen war , mit dem wassen zurück in die brandung liefen.
als ich für eine kurzen kaffenpause mal aus dem wasser zurück auf den strand wollte , erwischte ich genau diesen moment und es riß mir wortwörtlich den boden unter den füßen weg.
dabei war die brandung garnicht so heftig , sondern einfach der untergrund aus diesen rund geschliffenen kieseln einfach zu rutsch/rollfähig bzw. nicht fest genug. weiß nicht genau wie ich das nennen soll. glaube aber jeder weiß was ich meine.

war danach auf jeden fall naß , hatte auch keine watjacke an , so das ich das angeln abgebrochen habe und mit den naßen klamotten noch ca. 1km zum auto gelaufen bin. brrrrr und das zu dieser jahreszeit !!

Gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## abuhamster (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Klar, zwei mal hintereinander in den Bach. das erstemal weil der Ast brach, an dem ich mich festhielt weil ich den standort wechseln wollte und das zweite mal, als ich feststellte, das mein Kescher noch im schlamm steckt.


----------



## hechtrudi (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

dachte ich kann da schon stehen!!sprung aus den boot mit wathose,war bestimmt noch 2 meter tief................ |kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Ich bin mal baden gegangen. Mein Vater hat die Sachen aus dem Auto gehohlt und ich wollte das Lockfutter anfeuchten. Plötzlich bin ich an der Böschung ausgerutscht und dann gab es ein lautes Platschen. Ich lag bis an die Hüften im Wasser. Dann bin ich schnell zu meinem Vater gerannt und habe ihm gesagt was passiert ist und er hat sich krankgelacht. Mein Freund krümmte sich auch vor lachen. Dann erstmal neue Hose angezogen. Einmal bin ich auch in einer Kuhle mit Faulschlamm gelandet. Das hat gestunken


----------



## Gnilftz (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Joooooooooo,
auf Bornholm.
Wegen ner Welle, mußte ich nen Schritt rückwärts machen, leider bin ich dabei über einen Stein gestolpert und habe ein Vollbad genommen.
War richtig schön bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur... 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## seatrout61 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Ja, ich auch. Zweimal bisher. :q 

Beim Erstenmal gabs nur nen nassen Ärmel. :c 

Beim Zweitenmal war es ärgerlicher. Alleine im Dunkeln über den einzigen Stein weit und breit gestolpert und der Länge nach hingeschlagen. Musste mich dabei mit der Hand abstützen in der ich meine Angel hielt und war froh wieder heil hochzukommen, Angeln wurde dann beeendet. :v 

Noch heute werde ich durch ein leicht mahlendes Geräusch meiner Rolle an dieses besondere Erlebnis erinnert. |gr:


----------



## saeboe (18. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Habe dieses Jahr mein erstes Bad genommen.
Über Steine stolpern kommt schon mal vor.

Viel gefährlicher ist der Wasserstand.(Man sollte ihn immer im Auge behalten)
Auf dem Weg zu einer Sandbank muß man durch eine Rinne waten.wir hatten ablandigen Wind und das Wasser war weit zurück.
Nach zwei Stunden fischen(2 Forellen und etliche Bisse, ich habe alles um mich herum vergessen :l  :l ) wollte ich zurück ans Ufer.

Nur die Rinne war ca. 15 cm tiefer als vorher. Anfangs dachte ich immer, die Wathose würde vollaufen.Fehlanzeige..... #c  #c 

Man bekommt einen dermaßen Auftrieb, das die Beine hochkommen(kein Bodenkontakt mehr.)

Und dann geht das geruder mit den Armen und Beinen los.Zwei Forellen an der Seite baumeln und die Rute läßt man dämlicherweise auch nicht los. #d  #d  #d 

Irgendwann bekam ich wieder Boden unter die Füße und durfte im Febr. den Weg von Steinbek bis zum Parkplatz zurücklaufen. Jetzt weiß ich wie kalt 3 Grad sind. 

Also auch unbedingt den Wasserstand beachten........
Jetzt grinse ich über diese Dummheit, an jenem Tag habe ich mit meinem Leben abgeschlossen.......


----------



## Skorpion (19. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

das sind ja echt interessante Erlebnisse die ihr da beschreibt. #6 

Ich glaub unangenehm ist es für jeden "im Wasser zu landen". |gr: 

So lange es nur bei nassen Klamotten bleibt ist es ja noch in Ordnung, gefährlich wird`s wenn man wirklich denkt: " hier komme ich nicht mehr raus" - ich hoffe so eine Situation bleibt jedem von uns erspart.#t


----------



## Stokker (19. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Ich selber habe noch keine " Taufe " hinter mir.Aber ich war schon ein paarmal anwesend wenn sich Angler " ins Wasser warfen"
Olli war so einer, der gerne und überall stolperte.An einem Forellenpuff in Vöhringen waren wir auf dem Rückweg,oben auf einem schmalen Grad, als ich ihm sagte das mir aufgefallen ist das er heute noch gar nicht gestürzt sei.
Prompt schepperte er den Hang runter und verschwand in den Fluten.Sein Glück das ich dabei war weil es dort ebenso steil weiter runter ging.
Aber sowas nennt man timing
In Dazendorf ist letztens auch vor meinen Augen ein älterer Kollege aus seinem Schlauchboot beim Aussteigen ins Wasser gefallen.Er war ruckzuck patschnass, trotz Wathose und Gürtel weil er nicht schnell genug hochkam.


----------



## Fränkie S. (19. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Moinsen,

in diesem Sommer war ich zum Spinnfischen an der Elbe Höhe Zollenspieker. Die Strecke hatte ich zuvor selten befischt und wenn, dann stets von den Buhnenköpfen. 

An besagtem Tag hatten wir Niedrigwasser, die Buhnenfelder lagen frei und ich marschierte fröhlich pfeifend am Wasser entlang, als plötzlich der Boden unter meinen Füßen nachgab und ich bis zum Bauchnabel im Schlick versank!!

Pervers an der Geschichte war, das nichts und wieder nichts darauf deuten ließ, dass an der Stelle ein derart tiefes Loch auf mich wartete. Der Strand sah aus wie überall, lediglich ein winziges Bächlein plätscherte in Richtung Hauptstrom.

Gott sei's getrommelt und gepfiffen, konnte ich mich ohne fremde Hilfe aus dem Modder befreien und mit völlig verdreckten Klamotten den Heimweg antreten.

Im Nachhinein betrachtet hatte ich großes Glück, dass das Loch nicht größer und tiefer war, denn dann wäre es nicht so einfach gewesen, den Mors wieder auf festen Untergrund zu bringen!

Nie im Leben hätte ich gedacht, dass die Elbe solche Fallen stellen kann! Man stelle sich vor, ein Kind versinkt dort bis zum Hals...

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## Truttafriend (19. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*



			
				Fränkie S. schrieb:
			
		

> Nie im Leben hätte ich gedacht, dass die Elbe solche Fallen stellen kann! Man stelle sich vor, ein Kind versinkt dort bis zum Hals...




Ist diesen Herbst passiert! In kleiner Junge musste per Hubschrauber aus dem Schlick im Mühlenberger Loch retten. Jetzt erwägt die Feuerwehr die Anschaffung eines Luftkissenbootes für solche Einsätze. Kostet fast 30000Euro, wird aber wohl gekauft. Bei Wind hätte der Hubschrauber auch nicht helfen können.


----------



## havkat (20. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Na logen!

Zu *jeder* Jahreszeit! 

Zweimal war´s nich schön.

Einmal das Felsriff von Sorthat/Bornholm. 

Echt übel zu bewaten. (Wer´s kennt wird jetzt nicken )
Draußen am Kopf einen Schritt zu weit nach links gemacht, abgerutscht und komplett abgetaucht.
Ohne Grundberührung! 
War nich schön. Zum Glück nicht allein gewesen.

Klippenküste Baskemölla/Skåne.

Auf einer überspülten Klippenzunge rausgewatet (jagende Fische, weit draußen).
In eine tangüberwucherte Felsspalte gelatscht, bis zum Hals abgetaucht und von der leichten, trägen Dünung überspült worden.

Das Loch kenne ich jetzt! :q


----------



## Blex (20. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Moinsen @ all! 

Also beim Watangeln:
Nö  |pfisch: - |kopfkrat  so richtig abgetaucht bin ich noch nie! Ja mal einen nassen Ärmel - das kommt schon mal vor!

Ansonsten:
Ja doch - unzählige Male!  :m 
- Durch einne Eisscholle gebrochen  |rolleyes 
- Zu früh aus dem Boot gesprungen  |rolleyes 
- Mich beim slippen vom Boot umhauen und unter einer Welle versenken lassen  |rolleyes 
- In Norwegen in einen Gebirgssee gefallen  |rolleyes  - gleich unterhalb eines Gletschers  #d - meine Fresse war das kalt  |uhoh: - und dann nur in Gummistiefeln beim Verlassen eines Ruderbootes. Da bleibt Dir echt die Luft weg.  |evil: 
Da gab es hinterher so das ein oder andere Körperteil, daß erst nach minutenlangem heißen duschen wiederzufinden war!  :q


----------



## Birger (20. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Meine Kumpel sind da die spezialisten: Peter: steht mit den Gummistiefeln in einer Slipanlage und meinte ganz klug:" ich angel immer im Wasser!" und 2 Sekunden lag er ganz im Wasser, schön im Dezember, hab ich gelacht...
Jan ist am Wasser auf einer 20cm breiten Holzkante langbalanciert, in der steckte allerdings ein Nagel den er nicht gesehen hat. Also zwei lange Stolperschritte und ab ins Wasser bis zum Hals (warum er nicht Richtung Rasen geworfen hat weiß ich immer noch nicht?), da war die Schadenfreude wieder groß, war ja auch im Sommer, da darf man auch mal erst lachen und dann helfen.


----------



## Blex (20. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Ja- ja - über andere lachen!  :q 
Irgendwann erwischt es uns auch so ganz gemein!  :q 

Hab da auch zwei regelrechten Prachtabgängen anwesend sein dürfen. Manchmal sieht das ja auch ganz witzig aus.  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Da hatten wir so einen Spezi mit, der wollte seinen ersten Anlauf auf Meerforelle wagen. Wir basteln da am Strand noch unser Gerät zusammen und ungeduldig wie er war sagte er _"Mensch - das dauert mir hier viel zu lange mit Euch - ich fang schon mal an!" _ Er ging in Richtung Wasser und was soll ich sagen - er ist sagenhafte 3 Meter weit gekommen bis er komplett lang in dem 3 Grad kalten Wasser lag. Mann ist der schnell wieder aufgesprungen.  :q 
An diesem Tag hat er dann noch mit uns bis zum Abend geangelt, aber danach ist er nie wieder mit zum Meerforellenfischen gegangen und die Geschichte ist schon 6 Jahre her. Und noch heute muß er sich anhören: "He Micha - haste nicht Lust mal wieder mit an die Küste zu kommen - mal schnell nach ein paar Mefos tauchen."  :q 

Der andere hatte mehr Glück - das Wasser hatte schon 10 Grad!  :q Ich stand da so im Wasser und sehe ihn kommen - dann grüßte er recht freundlich - rannte neben mir wie ein Trampel ins Wasser und was soll ich sagen - da macht der regelrecht einen Köpper. Ich konnte es gar nicht fassen. Dann ist er wieder aufgestanden und zurück dahin gelaufen, wo er herkam. Ich glaube er hat insgesamt nur drei Würfe gemacht. Manchmal fehlen einem wirklich die Worte.

Hauptsache ist eigentlich, daß nichts ernsthaftes passiert. Ich bin mal am Bülker Leuchtturm auf einem vereisten Stein ausgerutscht und habe an Land fast einen Salto rückwärts hingelegt. Da hab ich mir fast den Hals gebrochen. Konnte aber leicht benommen nur kurzer Zeit wieder aufstehen. Seitdem bin ich etwas vorsichtiger!


----------



## steve71 (20. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Ist schön länger her. Ich weiß aber noch, das es an einem 16. Februar in Klausdorf passiert ist. Das Wasser war die ersten Meter arg trübe und diesen fiesen Stein konnte ich einfach nicht sehen...
Ich habe noch bis zum Abend durchgehalten und wurde in der Dämmerung noch mit einer 50er Mefo belohnt. Solche Tage vegißt man nicht so schnell!
Seitdem habe ich immer Ersatzklamotten im Auto. Man weiß ja nie!

Gruß Steve


----------



## derholzwurm (20. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Ich flog und fliege beim Watangeln immernoch ins Wasser trozdem ich mit den Jahren schon ruhiger geworden bin. In dem von mir beangelten Forellenfluß sind die Steine immer schlüpfrig und meist bewachsen, was in verbindung mit der Strömung nicht gerade zum festen Halt beträgt. Da es selten tief ist, ist außer nassen Klamotten und nassem Stolz nichts schlimmes passiert. 

@Truttafriend
[Ich benutze seit geraumer Zeit einen Watstock und damit laufe ich auf jedem Untergrund sehr sicher. Möchte ich nicht mehr missen.] 

Wo tust du den dann hin wenns ans angeln geht? Ich selber bin mit Watstiefeln unterwegs im Fluß mit Spinnrute,Kescher,Korb usw und wüste jetzt nicht wo ich den Watstock noch unterbringen sollte


----------



## Truttafriend (21. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Bei Nichtgebrauch kannst du den an den Watgürtel hängen. Der ist so groß wie ein Filitiermesser. Nimmst du den in die Hand baut er sich binnen einer Sekunde von alleine auf. Ich hab ihn meistens neben mir her treiben.


----------



## Gnilftz (21. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Nimmst du den in die Hand baut er sich binnen einer Sekunde von alleine auf. Ich hab ihn meistens neben mir her treiben.



 #d #d #d
Willst Du Deinen Titel zurückerobern???    :q 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## The_Duke (21. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Öfters als mir lieb ist...nen Kumpel hat mich schon gefragt ob ich nicht Seife mitnehmen möchte, falls ich wieder baden gehe  :r 
Da waren Steine über die ich beim Watfischen gestolpert bin, Schlammlöcher die tiefer als meine Stiefel hoch waren, glitschige Uferböschungen, ein abgesoffener Weidezaundraht, die Flut die zu schnell und unbemerkt reinkam, eine unterschätzte Brandung auf ner Mole...aber das heftigste war folgende Geschichte:

Ich bin im Altrhein mit der Fliege unterwegs gewesen...Watfischen! Hatte Lust auf ne Zigarette und da war diese kleine etwas höhere Insel (ca.10-15m² groß).
Da kriech ich jezz ausm Wasser und qualm gemütlich eine ...dachte ich! 
Hab leider nicht von unten gesehen, daß dort ein Schwanenpaar sein Gelege hatte...jedenfalls wuchs plötzlich vor mir eine weiße, zischende und fauchende Wand hoch...als nächstes gabs nen Schwinger mit nem Flügel....und das tat echt verflucht weh!  Bluterguss am linken Unterarm durch den Flügelschlag(!) (reflexartige Abwehrbewegung) und von der unsanften Rückenlandung unten im knietiefen Wasser reden wir mal nicht...das ganze mit einem Puls von über 150! Ich hab mir fast in die Wathose gekackt vor Schreck (da mag ich gar nich dran denken...mit dem Inhalt dann noch 100m laufen und du hast die Verteilung von den Kniekehlen bis zu den Schulterblättern  ). Zum Glück habe ich meine Fliegenrute unbeschadet retten können und der Schwan hat nicht weiter nachgesetzt....das hätte übel ausgehen können, vor allem wenn der zweite Elternteil auch noch dagewesen wäre!
Seit dem habe ich vor den weißen Flaggschiffen auf unseren Gewässern nen gehörigen Respekt!


----------



## sundeule (22. November 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Mein letztes Vollbad erinnere ich noch immer sehr intensiv, auch wenn es diesmal „angelfrei“ war.

Ich befuhr zu Pfingsten mit einem Kajak die alte Trebel. Da diese nicht mehr beräumt werden darf, fahren wegen des Krauts nur noch sehr wenige Leute dort entlang und die Schwäne sind entsprechend unerfahren mit Menschen scheint mir.

Die Trebel zieht sich über ein paar Kilometer in Mäandern durch sumpfiges Gebiet und ist beidseitig dicht mit Schilf bewachsen.

Beim Passieren mehrerer Schwanengelege gab es etwas Unmut seitens der weißen Gesellen, etwas Fauchen und gut war es. Ich bin möglichst leise und vorsichtig vorbeigebootet.

An einer Stelle kam mir ein Schwanenpaar entgegen, dessen Gelege offenbar bereits hinter mir lag. Beide eilten zum Gelege und ich vergaß sie sofort…bis wenig später heftiges Flügelschlagen hinter mir zu vernehmen war. Als ich mich umsah erblickte ich den Schwan, der mir flügelschlagend und auf dem Wasser laufend, den Hals wie ein Speer vorgestreckt nachsetzte. Der Aufprall erfolgte wenig später und meine Verteidigungsbemühungen endeten dann schnell mit einer Kenterung.



So schmal der Fluss ist (3-5m) so konstant tief ist er dabei doch: also schwimmen.

Ich drehte das Boot und unternahm einen Versuch hineinzukommen. Sofort ging der Vogel wieder auf mich los. Solange ich das Boot stromab dem Schwan hinterher schob war alles in Ordnung. Hielt ich an oder versuchte gar ins Boot zu kommen gab es eine flügelschlagende Attacke. An Land zu kommen war auch zunächst undenkbar – nur Schilf soweit das Auge schaut. Scheißhilflos ist man da auf einmal mit  so einem großen Tier und so einem kleinen Kopf. Bestimmt sah es lustig aus: links das Boot schiebend, rechts mit dem Paddel den Brathahn abwehrend und dabei die Spritzdecke noch wie ein Rock an der Hüfte.  

Am Ende bin ich über eine halbe Stunde lang dem Vogel gefolgt, bis er nach einer letzten Attacke verschwand. So langsam war dann auch die Wirkung des noch immer recht kalten Wassers zu spüren und die Kräfte ließen nach.  Im Boot war inzwischen soviel Wasser, dass ich keinen erneuten Einstieg wagen wollte(keine Auftriebskörper). Bis zum Ende der Schilflandschaft waren es noch ein paar Kilometer – schwimmen war es also auch nicht. Am Ende bin ich dann barfuss durch das Schilf und habe dabei gelernt, dass man auf Schilfwurzeln gut stehen kann. Das Kajak geleert und dann vorsichtig zurückgepaddelt zur Absaufstelle, denn mein Lieblingssweatshirt schwamm da noch am Schilf. Der Schwan hat es nicht bemerkt. 

Seitdem ich wieder getrocknet war, fand ich das Erlebnis ja auch wieder ganz amüsant und auf jeden Fall von hohem Erzählwert.


----------



## Lure (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Watgürteln? Kann man die für Neopren-Wathosen verwenden und was sind das für Gürtel? Nehmt ihr spezielle Gürtel?

Gruß
Lure


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Watgürtel benutzt du bei jeder Art Wathose. Gibts von Ron Thomson, Loop, Scierra, etc.
Sieht in etwa so aus:


----------



## Lure (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Hallo Truttafriend,
danke für dein schnelles Posting...auf welche höhe schnallt man den Gurt...ich nehm an so weit oben wie möglich...denke diese Gurte sind auf jedenfall sinnvoll.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Ok, ich werde mich outen und die wohl übelste Erfahrung in diesem Thread kurz schildern.|uhoh:  Es passierte nicht beim Angeln...das sei mal vorweg gesagt! Um eine Reparatur an einem Rechen im Zulauf einer Kläranlage durchzuführen, zog ich eine Watthose an und stieg in die Rinne, um unter den Rechen zu gelangen. Das vorgeschaltete Schneckenpumpwerk schalteten wir natürlich vorher aus, sodaß ich nur knietief im aufgestauten Abwasser stand und über Kopf am Rechen arbeiten konnte. Leider hatte ich die Rechnung ohne meine Kollegen gemacht, die in einem 5km entfernten Stauraumkanal die Pumpen einschalteten, dessen Druckleitung direkt vor dem Rechen münden.#q  Ich wunderte mich noch ein wenig über das eigenartige Rauschen,|kopfkrat  als plötzlich diese eklig-braune Welle auf mich zu schoß.#t  Ich hatte keine Chance zu entkommen und nach dem Motto "Luft anhalten,umdrehen, Augen zu und durch" ergab ich mich dieser "perfekten Welle", welche mich in Brusthöhe umschloß. Nachdem ich mit Hilfe meiner Kollegen aus der Rinne gestiegen war, zog ich die Watthose mitsamt einiger prächtiger "Kupferbolzen" aus und ließ mir nochmal das Frühstück durch den Kopf gehen.:v :v :v


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Man trägt den Gütel in der Taile (wenn man das bei mir so nennen kann  |supergri  )


----------



## Alleskönner (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Ich binn noch nie baden gegangen aber dafür hab ich schon einige gesehen die ins kühle nass gewandert sind:q,z.B mein Vater|jump:.Angelurlaub an der Nordsee.Ich und mein Vater hatten eine eigentlich  unerreichbare stelle gesehen,die wir aber erreichen wollten.Wir sind am Abend in richtung dieser Stelle gegangen,sind mit Kühe über ein Weide gewandert und kahmen am ende der Weide an.Ich sagte:und wie kommen wir jetzt zum Wasser?Er meinte das wir über den Zaun klettern und uns durch einen sträucher Wald kämpfen.Er wollte zuerst drüber klettern damit ich ihm das angelzeug angeben kann,zummglück:q.Er machte einen sauberen absprung und eine perfekte Landung in einem Moorgraben:q:q:q.Er hat gestunken wie sch.... und so sah er auch aus:z.

 <<<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>>


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hab ihr auch schon mal "gebadet"*

Am 1. April 2000 in der Mandelholz Talsperre im Harz.
Beim taktischen Angelplatzwechsel aus etwa 2 m Höhe von einer Klippe
Abflug in die Talsperre. War gottseidank gerade kein Eis drauf.
War großes Forellenpuff abangeln. Beifall und top Haltungsnoten von
etwa 40 begeisterten Zuschauern.
Das peinlichste war quasi nackt, nur in eine Armeeplane gehüllt, autofahrender
Weise etwa 40 km bis nach Hause zu kommen und dem Frauchen aus dem Auto
raus klarmachen, sie solle doch mal Klamotten runterbringen, wenn das Handy das Bad nicht überlebt hat.
Davon aber vielleicht ein anderes Mal mehr ....


----------

